# Dell Precision T3600 mit aktueller GPU?



## cookiecrush (1. August 2016)

Hallu und schönen Abend zusammen,
Komme günstig an eine Workstation mit nem E5-1650 8gb RAM und nicht spezifizierten Mainboard und 425W PSU.
Meine Frage ist nur ob man da einfach ein neues Netzteil, weitere RAM Riegel und x-beliebige Graka einsetzen kann. Nicht dass Dell das Gehäuse und Mainboard so auf die eigens verwendeten Teile 'angepasst' hat und ich beim Versuch zusammenzubauen blöd dastehe.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. August 2016)

also das mainboard kannst du weiterverwenden denke ich, das gehäuse würde ich aber rauswerfen, das taugt nicht wirklich was


----------



## cookiecrush (1. August 2016)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> das gehäuse würde ich aber rauswerfen, das taugt nicht wirklich was


Nur der Ästhetik oda Lautstärke wegen spar ich mir lieber das Geld. Solange da ne größere Graka un Festplatten reinpassen soll's mir recht sein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2016)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass z.B. das Netzteil nicht daür geeignet ist, eine moderne Grafikkarte zu betreiben.

Sofern in das Gehäuse eine neue GraKa passt, dann ist das ok. CPU, RAM, MoBo kann man behalten.
GraKa + Netzteil auswechseln sollte reichen, viellecht auf 16GB RAM hoch.


----------



## cookiecrush (2. August 2016)

Hab mir den Rechner vor Ort angesehen. Die firepro v5900 hat keinen 6 oder 8 Pin connector, also versorgt sich nur über's Mainboard. Es schien kein 6/8 Pin connector übrig zu sein und das Netzteil ist unüblich flach und in einem weiteren Gehäuse. Ich bin ziemlich sicher dass man das nicht ohne Gewalt anzuwenden mit einem anderen Netzteil austauschen kann. Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die Graka mit Saft zu versorgen? Siehe https://i.4cdn.org/g/1470135584408.jpg nur mit 8 Pins?
@Schnuetz1 
Stimmt die 16gb RAM sind auf jeden Fall auf der Liste und das Gehäuse könnte so wie's aussah über 40cm lange grakas schlucken xD


----------



## flotus1 (2. August 2016)

Das typische Problem mit diesen proprietären Designs.
Ich habe mal in einem ähnlichen Fall ein normales AXT-Netzteil unten liegend im Gehäuse befestigt. Das aber nur weil auch das Board einen proprietären Formfaktor hatte für den ich beim besten Willen kein passendes Gehäuse auftreiben konnte.
Mein Tipp: gönn dir wenigstens für 30€ ein Standard ATX-Gehäuse. Selbst in dem Preisbereich ist es funktionaler als das Gehäuse des T3600.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (2. August 2016)

Mein Reden.


----------



## cookiecrush (2. August 2016)

Bei mir scheint's ähnlich schwierig zu werden das Mainboard ist halt riesig bin mir nich so sicher dass des in ein Standard atx midi tower passt. Was die Funktionalität angeht is das Ding ja eigentlich tragbar es hat immerhin drive bays und ein DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## cookiecrush (3. August 2016)

Hab mal in dem Forum gegraben und siehe da es scheint einen ähnlichen thread gegeben zu haben in der Annahme des flache NT is ein BTX Neues Netzteil für BTX-System


Genie schrieb:


> Um die Sache hier abzuschließen:
> Ich habe mir ein ATX-Netzteil gekauft und siehe da: Alle Stecker passen und das Netzteil lässt sich auch prima in das BTX-Gehäuse einbauen. Man kann also jedes ATX-Netzteil in einen BTX-Rechner einbauen. Wurde wohl so gemacht um die Kompatibilität zu wahren.
> 
> Bei Fragen gerne eine PN.


Danke an euch un Genie (dass er nich des Thema für sich abgehakt hat un den thread ungelöst ließ).

Jetzt bin ich auf Converting an ATX PSU to a BTX Compatible - Overclockers gestoßen und wieder unsicher...


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Das ist BTX. BTX bedeutet wegwerfen und was neues kaufen.
Abgesehen davon ist das ein Dell. Der wird also eine Eigenkreation bei Mainboard und Netzteil sein. Da passt dann sowieso nichts anderes.


----------



## cookiecrush (4. August 2016)

BTX is ja ne Spezifikation für mehrere Komponenten was meinst du soll ich wegwerfen?
Würde ja gerne nur das Netzteil wechseln dass ich ne Graka einbauen kann.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2016)

cookiecrush schrieb:


> BTX is ja ne Spezifikation für mehrere Komponenten was meinst du soll ich wegwerfen?



Alles.


----------



## cookiecrush (10. August 2016)

Naja was besseres bekomm ich nicht für 250€ da spar ich lieber was und kaufe mir je bessere Graka.
An dem Netzteil ist ein nicht besetzter VGA2 Steckplatz. Kann man da vlt ein Kabel für die Graka einsetzen?
http://i.imgur.com/0kY7pCG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yhPaKF6.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

kurze Frage, was für ein E5-1650?
Es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten,  der hier ist es sicherlich nicht, oder?
Intel Xeon E5-1650 v4, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80660E51650V4) in Prozessoren (CPUs): Intel Xeon | heise online Preisvergleich

Vermutlich dieser:
Intel Xeon E5-1650, 6x 3.20GHz, tray (CM8062101102002/CM8062101102002) in Prozessoren (CPUs): Intel Xeon | heise online Preisvergleich

Damit hast eine ziemlich gute CPU, dazu steckt man im Quadchannel 16GB mit vier mal 4GB RAM mit den alten 8GB oder ohne. Mach mal ein Foto, wenn Du den Rechner hast. Die Belüstung des Gehäuses wird das Problem, es gibt kaum Lüfterplätze:
https://kelvinreview.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/t3600_review_11.jpg

Und Du solltest vorher klären, ob das Mainboard die Grafikkarte erkennt. Mit der CPU wirst Du jedenfalls noch lange spielen können,


----------



## cookiecrush (10. August 2016)

Jup jup jup is ein Sandy Bridge Xeon.
Single Core Performance soll zwischeb nem 4460 und 4670 liegen. Das is Super für den Preis und mit Vulkan und dx12 wird vlt auch mal mehr gethreadet.
Wovon willst du Bilder haben? Die im Post #13 sind von dem Rechner. Schlecht zu erkennen aber ja, vier RAM Steckplätze sind da. 
Die Belüstung is wirklich fraglich ;D
Naja das DVD ist hochkant, des sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es is, von vorne wird durch ein etwa 10x40 cm langes Gitter Luft angezogen, was erst am Boden von dem Festplatten bay eingeschränkt wird. Das Netzteil wird halt nicht in ein heutiges Standard Gehäuse passen weil das halt unfassbar lang ist auch wenn die Stecker passen müsste ein neues Netzteil her... Womit ich wieder am Anfang stünde.
Apropos für eine fury x ist das wohl zu schwach oder?
Hier steht halt das komplett System zieht +-400W aber die verwenden wohl keinen Xeon.


Edit: Kann man so eine Stromversorgung PCIE (8pin an 2x 4pin) bedenkenlos verwenden?


----------



## cookiecrush (12. August 2016)

Ich werde das Gefühl nich los dass ich einfach nur so etwas wie das Stromkabel für die GPU da direkt anschließen kann. Ich rede von diesem http://i.imgur.com/yhPaKF6.jpg 8pin Anschluss. Hatte halt noch keinen Tower Pc und kenne mich nich aus. 
Hab auf pcpartpicker das ganze mal nachgebaut un eine Konfig würde 1070 ungefähr 470watt saugen und je fury x 600watt...
So steh ich wieder am Anfang was für ein Netzteil würde funktionieren x_x
Mh sieht ganz so aus als würde eine stärkere GPU vom Netzteil nich mitgemacht werden.
Würde


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein System, das mit einer 1070 470 Watt braucht?


----------



## cookiecrush (14. August 2016)

Der Xeon ziehe bis zu 130 Watt. 
Ein mainboard zwischen 60 und 80 Watt. 
4x4 RAM Riegel so 8 bis 12 Watt. 
Die Festplatte 8 Watt.
Jetz sind wa bei 220 bis 230 Watt.
Und die 1070 is von Hersteller zu Hersteller mit unterschiedlicher TDP angegeben von 150W (MSI) bis 215W(EVGA) wobei unabhängige Leuts bis zu 291W unter Last gemessen haben.
Bei der Fury X bis zu 360 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2016)

Das Mainboard zieht doch keine 80 Watt.
Und der Xeon hat eine TDP von 130 Watt. Das ist aber was anderes als die Leistungsaufnahme.
Und ich kenne keine 1070, die 291 Watt zieht. Das ist vielleicht der gesamte Rechner aber nie eine einzelne Karte.


----------



## cookiecrush (14. August 2016)

@_@ Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Hast Recht, angegebene Werte bezogen sich aufs ganze System.
Is denn ein Stromkabel bei der Grafikkarte dabei? Denn dieses  gute Stück ist nicht beim PC dabei.


----------



## flotus1 (14. August 2016)

Nein, denn das ist ein proprietäres Kabel von Dell. Du kannst bei ihnen Anfragen ob sie sowas noch auf Lager haben. Oder du fragst denjenigen der dir den PC verkauft hat.


----------

